# My Bee Stand.



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Can't see the pics yet, but it sounds like the ones I saw at Oliverez last year. Very beefy stands


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice Jtow!

Jim


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice, now I see why the gas prices keep going up...


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I like the cleats you can attach the hive with.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Nothing like oil field engineering. Build it one time. I grew up in west Texas. Everything we had was built out of drill stem and tank steel. A two story barn my dad built in the early 70's still stands, almost exactly as it was built 40 years ago.

Nice job. Now it just needs a few coats of aluminum paint. LOL


----------



## Bamabww (Mar 24, 2011)

very nice and functional bee stands. Good thinking.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

exactly what I am planning on building out of fire sprinkler piping, just did not get around to it last year.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work. How much is did that pipe cost you?


----------



## yockey (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice work! Hoping 2' will be below frost line out there?


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------

